# Bridgeport Shaper?



## gi_984 (Sep 2, 2016)

They come up for sale in my area fairly regularly.  I'm curious about these.  They seem to be small and can be kept out of the way until needed.  I'm interested in one for cutting internal splines in shafts once in a blue moon.  Anybody have experience with them?  For those who have them: do you use the factory cutters or have made your own?


----------

